# I was ripped off!!!!



## fractureman (Nov 4, 2004)

Hey guys and gals,

Please be on the look out for a 2007 Polaris Sportsman 500 EFI that was stolen from my barn in Perry, Michigan sometime between the end of Spring turkey hunting and the 25th of July. The VIN# is 4XAMH50AX7B293427 it is fully camouflaged and has a gun holder on the left side and a bow holder on the back with a padded camo seat cover. 24to 34hrs on it. It was like brand new!! I worked 2 jobs for 2 yrs. to be able to afford it. There is a $500.00 reward offered in the recovery of my machine!!! Please contact me at (248) 858-3213 with any info.


Thanks, Joe Del Duco:rant::help::SHOCKED::banghead3:sad:


----------



## FishinJoe (Dec 8, 2003)

Man that sucks and I have been seeing it happen all too much lately. Last fall at my property the neighbor had his hunting trailer stolen, didn't even know till he went up to get things ready for bow season. Hope to see you get it back.

Joe


----------



## tedshunter (Dec 27, 2004)

Thieves:evilsmile:evil:I hate them.Thats just turns my stomach.I hope you find your machine and I hope the scum bags that stole it from you get what's coming to them.


----------



## lmholmes11 (Nov 12, 2008)

:evil: Man that really [email protected]##$$% me off when I hear of someone stealing something from someone. Just another sign of the hard times we are in. I hope it comes up.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

A vin number would be helpful to identify your atv.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

lmholmes11 said:


> :evil: Man that really [email protected]##$$% me off when I hear of someone stealing something from someone. Just another sign of the hard times we are in. I hope it comes up.


 
I don't think so. I think it is more well he has something I want. But I am to cheap to buy it. So I will take his, because the insurance company will buy him a new one. 

ATV, Snowmobile, Dirt Bike thefts are common no matter what the economy is.


----------



## lmholmes11 (Nov 12, 2008)

That could also be true!


----------



## Jacob Huffman (Sep 13, 2004)

bigcountrysg said:


> A vin number would be helpful to identify your atv.


 
It is in his post....


----------



## badguychaser (Jul 11, 2009)

we did a drug raid a few weeks back and found 13 golf carts, 10 snowmobiles, 3 atvs. these thugs will do anything for money. f.y.i most the time it's local kids doing it so keep your eyes and ears open. if you know any local kids talk to them and offer the reward money. good luck i hope recover it.


----------



## fractureman (Nov 4, 2004)

Thanks Everyone,

I think it was also local!! I have made a fliier and will be pasting them all around the town of Perry this weekend!!!I also called the Honda dealer in Owasso and the Polaris dealer in Lansing with the VIN# so they will keep an eye out for me!! Charlie who owns the local bar in town and a couple of other small businesses their, is letting me put up fliiers. So hopfully somthing will come of it and I can get my machine back for hunting season and put these guy's behind bars.

Thanks, Joe


----------



## StrikeHer (Aug 7, 2009)

bigcountrysg said:


> I don't think so. I think it is more well he has something I want. But I am to cheap to buy it. So I will take his, because the insurance company will buy him a new one.
> 
> ATV, Snowmobile, Dirt Bike thefts are common no matter what the economy is.


 

Hello, I'm new here. Came acrossed this site while searching the internet for stolen trailers - so... Our family just had our family camper stolen between June 19 and June 23, 2009 in Muskegon, MI off of Airline Rd. We store it there OR DID store it there until someone thought they deserved to take what we've worked so hard to pay for. It was just recently stocked with linens, towels, 4 oversized chairs and 4 chairs with a fold out table on the side, coffe pot, toaster......it was supplied well. It's a 2004 29' Suveyor with and oversized awning (w/ suppport bar in the middle) Yes, Insurance covered it BUT to replace something that was paid for is hard...back to financing something!!! THIEVES!
Good luck finding yours and I ask that you keep your eyes open for a Surveyor. I would love to catch the people who did this to our family!!!


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

I hope you all get your belongings back in good condition. It makes me sick to think that people will stoop that low to invade someones property and take something just because they want it. It is really a shame for sure. Good luck to you folks who lost things to these idiots 

Ganzer


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Sorry to hear about your luck........



Jacob Huffman said:


> It is in his post....


Big's is just a post whore. :yikes: :lol: :lol: :lol:

And I'll even disagree with his second post. I have several acquaintances that are LEO's from both the Houghton Lake and Presque Isle/Alpena areas and they've all indicated that theft has gone up considerably the past couple of years. :sad:

How about insurance? I hope you had it covered.


----------



## eddiejohn4 (Dec 23, 2005)

I sure am sorry for your loss. It seems that there is always a lowlife no matter where you are that thinks he is entitled to what you have. I hope you find your machine and whoever stole it gets whats comming to him or her.


----------



## hoyt_shooter101 (Mar 7, 2009)

Was watching the local news in Otsego county they recovered over 10 theft atv's they were saying it may be hard to find their rightful owners for some reason, believe it was in Leroy and Tustin where the recovery occured,might want to give the Otsego Sheriff department a call with your information might have yours you never know.Good luck with your efforts and hope you can get it back.


----------



## danakaiggy (Jan 6, 2009)

I had 2 fishing rods taken from me at bishop park the other day in broad daylight.. 

I was fishing with my 6 year old and he had to go to the bathroom. so i asked an old woman if she would watch our 2 cheap poles and chairs while we ran to the bathroom. (we were the only people there the old lady and us). when we came back they were all gone the chairs the cooler and the poles. (it was way to much for her to carry she had to have help). THE THING THAT MADE ME THE MOST MAD WAS IF SHE ASKED TO USE OR BORROW OR HAVE THEM I PROBABLY WOULD HAVE GIVEN IT TO HER. most outdoorsmen and women are good and would help each other out IF ASKED!!!! how many times have you given away hooks, sinkers, bobbers and etc. to kids or people that need them. i got down there all the time now looking to see if i can find her she looks like she fished there all the time.. ( my wife said maybe a big fish took her and everything in LOL). for the people with the camper missing i bet if someone asked if they could use it and really neeed it you would have let them use it (IF THEY ASKED).


----------



## gooseboy (Jul 11, 2008)

hoyt_shooter101 said:


> Was watching the local news in Otsego county they recovered over 10 theft atv's they were saying it may be hard to find their rightful owners for some reason, believe it was in Leroy and Tustin where the recovery occured,might want to give the Otsego Sheriff department a call with your information might have yours you never know.Good luck with your efforts and hope you can get it back.


 LeRoy and Tustin are in Osceola County, not Otsego


----------



## hoyt_shooter101 (Mar 7, 2009)

Knew it was one of those O counties.Thanks for the correction.


----------



## hotbite (Aug 21, 2009)

It never amazes me what some will steal. I was once parked near the sawdust hole on the manistee and came back to my 82 camino and noticed that someone had stolen hood from it. I called the cops and they thought I was kidding. I can now look back at it and laugh but it certainly had me POed at the time. I think all of these new designer drugs that people are cooking up has a lot to do with these dirtbags theiving.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

hotbite said:


> It never amazes me what some will steal. I was once parked near the sawdust hole on the manistee and came back to my 82 camino and noticed that someone had stolen hood from it. I called the cops and they thought I was kidding. I can now look back at it and laugh but it certainly had me POed at the time. I think all of these new designer drugs that people are cooking up has a lot to do with these dirtbags theiving.




Man I'd be pissed too.........but ya gotta admit taking the hood is kind of funny................but nothing surprises me anymore.....especially in that area.


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

My son got his Onieda Black eagle stolen out our garage sometime over the last month. He went out to shoot it and it was gone.

The bow had a Pollington red scope, hard case, Maxima arrows and was set around #72. I suspect someone will have the poundage lowered. Thsi was set up with the heavier limbs. I am sure Ross/Buckpole archery has the serial number for it somewhere.

I hate thiefs also.


----------

